# Bokeh - 800mm F/11 on R6



## Space Face (May 11, 2022)

Just a couple of examples for interests sake of the bokeh rendered from the RF 800mm F/11 lens.  Pretty stunning I think for such a narrow, fixed aperture lens.

The fence posts are about 4 feet high and the background is probably 6-10 feet behind that. Shot slightly above the subjects so looking down a smidge. 

Minimal PP, just a straighten and crop and a few minor touches in LR.   No smoothing, NR or other process that would effect the BG.


----------



## John 2 (May 11, 2022)

That sort of BG is ideal for small birds, flower etc.  Looks good.


----------



## Space Face (May 11, 2022)

John 2 said:


> That sort of BG is ideal for small birds, flower etc.  Looks good.


Aye, it's pretty amazing for an F/11.  Light as a feather too for 800mm.


----------



## Winona (May 12, 2022)

Appreciate the examples


----------



## Robshoots (May 12, 2022)

That’s beautiful, and I really like the first shot.


----------



## mjcmt (May 12, 2022)

What is the background?


----------



## Space Face (May 13, 2022)

Winona said:


> Appreciate the examples


Cheers.


----------



## Space Face (May 13, 2022)

Robshoots said:


> That’s beautiful, and I really like the first shot.


Thank you.


----------



## Space Face (May 13, 2022)

mjcmt said:


> What is the background?


Simply just grass.  The fence borders a field of sheep.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 13, 2022)

Is this an 800 prime? These are really great!


----------



## Space Face (May 13, 2022)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Is this an 800 prime? These are really great!


Yeah, Dean the RF 800mm F/11 (fixed) prime.  I'm so impressed with that on the R6 body.  What a great combo imo.


----------

